# Craftsman DYS 4500 new to me



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

I picked up a craftsman DYS 4500 model 917 288280 this weekend, it was listed on local craigslist with a towable lawn sweeper, owner bought it new said it wouldn’t start and was popping through carb,he decided to buy a new John Deere rather than mess with it. After checking it I bought it got it home. After getting it in my shop checked fluids, all good had fresh gas in it no smell of varnish, I checked the spark plugs one was carboned up the other clean, cleaned and checked spark, it has a 24 HP Briggs twin I checked valve lash and adjusted 1 head had no valve clearance ( the one with fouled spark plug ) put everything back together it started ran rough for a bit then smoothed out, I ran some marvel mystery oil through the intake to clean up carbon, took it out for a test run.
Ran great and mower worked as it should no problems I bought it to flip but after using it I’m thinking I might keep it and sell my Troy built bronco, has anyone had any experience with this model?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like a sweet machine. A 24Hp twin B&S engine too. If it had a 3pt on the back, I would be jealous.  

http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/9/1/914-craftsman-91728828.html

Nice find.


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

I think I’m going to have to pull the heads and check things out, didn’t want to start without help at 50 degrees and fully charged battery, I’m not familiar with this engine just wandering if there any inherent problems to look for


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

47ford said:


> I think I’m going to have to pull the heads and check things out, didn’t want to start without help at 50 degrees and fully charged battery, I’m not familiar with this engine just wandering if there any inherent problems to look for


Just be glad it's not a Kohler Courage twin.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have the dys 4500 48" cut model# 917.287301 it's been a pretty good $63 dollar mower. Thats what I have in it after buying it off Craigslist. I bought another parts mower, and by the time I got the parts I needed from it and sold the rest. I have $63 dollars invested in it. Sears $2499


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Inherit problem the intake was melted on the inside that goes to the left cylinder. Never really knew why my guess was out of adjustment push rods to the valves. I think it was getting fuel in but no exhaust out. So it ignited there, and burned back into the intake. Most repair people I know said they had never seen a engine do that. Me either.


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

After I pulled the heads I found 1 cylinder with a destroyed rod and piston, cylinder on the right side when sitting on the seat, So I pulled the engine found the cam damaged on the intake lobe, crank is good I will have to oversize the scratched cylinder, replace cam and do a valve job.
Looked liked the cylinder was loaded with fluid maybe water and gas when it destructed.
I noticed the overlap on the Valves was very close making valve clearance pretty critical


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Issues I see time and time again with the Intek V-twin engines are internal governor flying to pieces, oil pan gasket blowing out, compression relief on cam breaking off, and as you've found out... They like to throw rods. I've done 4 Intek engine swaps on customer Z-turns this season alone with these...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRIGGS-STRATTON-ENGINE-44U877-0020-24-HP-PROFESSIONAL-SERIES-NEW-WARRANTY/183940612121?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=98334539bbf543d2860729e2d641899c&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=183940612121&itm=183940612121&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507

$670 + $75 shipping (Fed Ex) = $745 sitting in your driveway in about 4 days. 3 year Warranty from Briggs. 1" x 3.16 Shaft. If you rebuild it yourself when it comes apart again (and it will from my experience) it's on your nickel. Bite the bullet and buy one of these. Any problems with it is on Briggs for the next *3 years*....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats exactly what the mower I bought, and repaired had done. Only it took a big chunk out of the cylinder. Thats a good price on that engine.


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

I have the parts ordered to do the repair, I’ll fix it and see how it goes, I have time and all the tools to rebore the cylinder cut valve seats and grind the valve face. Really don’t want buy a new engine. I have few other older craftsman tractors I know 1 has a good 20 Hp I can use if needed.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

When a customer absolutely insists I rebuild their Intek V-twin to save money, I tell them it comes with a "30-30 warranty".... 30' for 30 seconds, whichever comes first...

You were lucky it didn't take out the block... Most of the time it does. Pay close attention to the governor. It's a real problem on those engines. When it fails under a load, they overspeed instantly, and usually chucks a rod through the block


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> When a customer absolutely insists I rebuild their Intek V-twin to save money, I tell them it comes with a "30-30 warranty".... 30' for 30 seconds, whichever comes first...
> 
> You were lucky it didn't take out the block... Most of the time it does. Pay close attention to the governor. It's a real problem on those engines. When it fails under a load, they overspeed instantly, and usually chucks a rod through the block


Thanks for the tip


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

I got my parts order today, finished rehoning the cylinder 20 over, hopefully tomorrow I’ll get back together


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

I finally got it back together and on the mower, test ran and broke it in this morning, runs great, will have to wait till spring to mow and see how does
Now on to my next project, a forklift made out of a toro 322d groundmaster


----------

